# First Attempt at DIY Enclosure



## Burgo89 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just thought I would throw up a couple pics of my first enclosure build.

So I needed another enclosure and wasn't prepared to shell out $800+ for a brand name one. Half the price and few hours later I was able to knock up a nearly identical one. Couple of little things I would do differently next time around to really finish it off nicely but all in all pretty happy with how it turned out. 






Started out with a few sheets of 16mm melamine.









Main Enclosure and base cupboard.





Castor wheels cause moving these are a pain. (also added to my original enclosure)








Glass doors and couple stainless steel tube to finish.

Don't mind the plain backboard is just temporary while I make a 3D background (stay tuned), also the wiring is a mess atm any tips to minimise cords and keep it as tidy as possible would be great.


----------



## Sawowie (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow that looks amazing, and super professional. looks almost identical to the store bought one.


----------



## Burgo89 (Dec 7, 2015)

Alright guys and gals I'm going to keep this thread for my next build. It's going to be long stackable enclosures thinking around 1200Lx600Wx600H similar to the pic. They will be housing Womas and BHPs.






My main concern is heating I don't like fixtures with cages. I also herd that heat tape is no good under wooden enclosures. Has anybody got any opinions of the overhead heat emitting panels? Like so






My only other thought would be routing groves in the base for heat cord and covering with a ceramic tile.

Cheers


----------



## Burgo89 (Jul 31, 2017)

I havent been able to put as much time into this hobby as I would have liked in the past yr but circumstances have changed and I'm back and onto another build to increase my collection.

This box is to house my pair of stimmies and free up a tall enclosure for a carpet in the near future.

It's 1800L x 595D x 445H seperated down the middle. Just need the glass and a lick of paint on the cut edges and it's all done.


----------



## Snapped (Jul 31, 2017)

Very impressive, particularly like the first enclosure you built, how did the costs stack up compared to the similar one you purchased?


----------



## Burgo89 (Aug 1, 2017)

Snapped said:


> Very impressive, particularly like the first enclosure you built, how did the costs stack up compared to the similar one you purchased?


Less than half


----------

